# ماذا تعرف عن الليزر دايود Laser Diode ؟؟؟



## عمار الجنابي (23 أغسطس 2007)

ماذا
ماذا تعرف عن الليزر دايود LASER DIODE ؟؟؟
يعتبر الليزر دايود الان من اهم اجزاء منظومات الاتصالات وقد بدا استخدامه بشكل واسع في سبعينات القرن الماضي في منظومات كثيرة منها المؤشرات الليزرية ومقدرات المدى الليزرية وكذلك في مشغلات الاقراص CD PLAYERS .. وهو كبقية الأجهزة المصنعة من اشباه الموصلات , يتم صناعته باحداث عملية تطعيم doping  للبلورة للحصول على منطقة  n- region والمنطقة الاخرى فوقها 
p- region ولينتج عندنا وصلة p-n junction او الدايود.. النهايتين الخارجتين للبلورة تُصنع بحيث يكون سطحها ناعم smooth جدا ومتوازي الحافات مكون Fabry – Perot Resonator..
هناك بعض الخواص المهمة التي يجب تحديدها لليزر دايود لكي يتم استخدامه بشكل صحيح ودقيق ومن هذه الخواص :-
_1- __منحني الضوء الخارج مع التيار الداخل __L-I curve__.._
 اهم خاصية لليزر دايود يجب معرفتها هي كمية الضوء الخارج نسبة الى التيار الداخل .. عند زيادة التيار الداخل injected current تبدا عملية الانبعاث التلقائي spontaneous emission الذي يزداد تدريجيا متحولا الى الانبعاث المحفز stimulated emission وهو بداية عمل الليزر..
تيار البداية threshold current يعتمد على كمية المادة الشبه موصلة الداخلة في تصنيع الليزر دايود , وعلى تصميم والبناء الداخلي internal structure لموجه الحزمة  waveguideوكذلك على حجم ومساحة المنظومة الليزرية .. نسبة تغيير الضوء ( القدرة الخارجة) الى التغيير في التيار الداخل للمنحني تعطينا بشكل مباشر القدرة لليزر الخارج لكل واحد امبير من التيار الداخل كما في موضح في الشكل ادناه .

_2- __كفاءة الكم الداخلية __Internal Quantum Efficiency__:-_ 
وهي مقياس كفاءة الليزر دايود في تحويل ازواج الالكترونات – الفجوات ( التيار الداخل ) الى فوتونات ( ضوء ) ضمن البناء الداخل لليزر دايود ..مثال ذلك حينما نقول ان كفاءة الكم الداخلية تساوي 75% فاننا نقصد ان 75% من ازواج الاكترونات – الفجوات تتحول الى فوتونات والباقي 25% يتحول الى نوع اخر من الطاقة مثل الحرارة , وهي لاتعتمد على الخواص التصميمية لمنظومة الليزر دايود مثل طول الفجوة او عرض الشق strip width ...

_3- __كفاءة الكم الخارجية __- :External Quantum Efficiency _
وفيها يتم حساب كمية التيار الداخل الى كمية الضوء الخارج من دون حساب خسائر الحرارة ,ويمكن ملاحظة الاختلاف عن الكفاءة السابقة من حيث ان كفاءة الكم الداخلية هي الكفاءة الحقيقة لتحويل التيار الداخل الى ضوء ضمن البناء الداخلي لليزر دايود , مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار ان ليس جميع الفوتونات طريقها الى الخارج , حيث يعاد امتصاص reabsorbed بعض منها داخل الفجوة . نتيجة ذلك تكون كفاءة الكم الخارجية دائما اقل من كفاءة الكم الداخلية..

_4- __الخسائر الداخلية __Internal Loss_ _:-_
هو العامل الذي يمثل خسائر الموجة الضوئية . حيث يعاني الضوء المنعكس داخل فجوة الليزر دايود من خسائر كما هو حال ضوء عند انعكاسه داخل أي موجه حزمة.

_5- __Characteristic Temperature __ :-_
 وهي وحدة قياس الحساسية للمنظومة , ولقياس هذه الدرجة , يتم اخذ عدة قراءات لمنحني L-I.curve عند درجات حرارة مختلفة..

_6- __الطيف البصري للانبعاث :-_
ويعتمد على الموصفات العملية للفجوة البصرية لليزر دايود..

_7- __المقاومة الحركية __Dynamic Series Resistor__ :-_
ويمكن حسابها من خلال حساب مشتقة الفولتية على التيار الداخل للجهاز , ويتم ذلك باستخدام الحاسوب...



وعذرا ان كانت الترجمة ضعيفة نوعا ما ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .. 

أخي شكرا لمجهودك ..

وأتمنى أن أتابع مواضيعك في المستقبل ..

حقيقة نود معرفة المزيد عن تطبيقات الليزر


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (24 أغسطس 2007)

تشكر اخي على هذا الموضوع القيم

الترجمه ممتازه وسلسه جدا


----------



## سلام العالم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​
جزآكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​*


----------



## hero22 (12 فبراير 2009)

تسلم يا ورد حلو خوش موضوعععععع


----------



## sasamouv (25 أبريل 2009)

ماشاءالله على معلوماتك وطريقة شرحكم ... وانشاءالله حا أمدكم بمعلومات أكثر لأتي بحضر في مجال تطبيقات الليزر في الفيزياء ... ترقبوا ... شكرا


----------



## عادل العثمان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يمكن استخدام اليزر ديود في البث اللأسلكي مثلأ ولو لمسافة قصيرة مسافة 50 متر بحيث لأ نستخدم الطريقة المتبعة وذلك التحكم بالتيار الداخل الى الديود عن طريق الأشارة الداخلة الية , ثم بثها في الليف الضؤي.
فمثلأ لف سلك نحاسي على الديود < ليزر ديود> بعدد لفات محسوب ومعروف وبتردد معروف ايضأ وليكن التردد منخفض القيمة دون تردد الصوت , فهل يمكن لهذة الأشارة ان تحمّل على اشعاع اليزر المنبعث . ؟


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم
في عصر التقنية اصبح الليزر ربما لن ابالغ ان قلت نصف حياتنا


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

